# Here's another weekend project, a fluffy little kitty kat!



## Abby (Sep 11, 2014)

Sorry to keep clogging up this area with my scribbles, I will get back to writing soon! This is graphite pencils with colored pencil eyes


----------



## Gavrushka (Sep 11, 2014)

Damn, that's good. 

It's hard to know what to say other than to point at the screen, nod and grin.


----------



## Abby (Sep 11, 2014)

Haha thanks Gavrushka


----------



## Elvenswordsman (Sep 11, 2014)

I hate this subforum, I always get here and want to turn around immediately. This is incredible, I'm truly jealous of your hands.


----------



## Abby (Sep 11, 2014)

Haha well I'm jealous of your brain, and everyone else's on here who can actually write!!


----------



## ClosetWriter (Sep 11, 2014)

Your talent amazes me.

~Dave


----------



## Abby (Sep 11, 2014)

Thanks Dave!


----------



## Firemajic (Sep 16, 2014)

UN$##@$believable  I uh--it's--uh, I am at a loss for words to describe how you captured the very essence of a lazy contented cat! I can hear him puuurrrr. $$#$# wish I could do that...Peace...Jul


----------



## Abby (Sep 16, 2014)

Haha,  thank you Jul, you made me smile!


----------



## TKent (Sep 16, 2014)

Wow!! Wow!!

(I know this is a writing site so I need to find better words than wow...)


----------



## Abby (Sep 16, 2014)

Lol thanks, I'm quite partial to Wow myself!


----------



## Skodt (Sep 17, 2014)

Never does cease to amaze me the things that a human mind can create. You should be jealous of no brain, the talent that yours allows you to present to the world is truly amazing.


----------



## Abby (Sep 18, 2014)

AW thank you! Love your avatar, is it one of yours?


----------



## MzSnowleopard (Sep 18, 2014)

Impressive. Loves the black kitties, you've portrayed them well.


----------



## Abby (Sep 18, 2014)

Thanks!


----------



## T.S.Bowman (Oct 13, 2014)

Geeze. I couldn't put two lines together to save my life. 

That is just amazing.


----------



## Abby (Oct 14, 2014)

Thanks!


----------



## tepelus (Oct 14, 2014)

Love the kitty.


----------



## Mythel (Nov 4, 2014)

Clicked on this, and my first thought was "That is one sassy kitty photo!"

My second was "I want to pet it soooo badly - it looks like one of mine!" 

My far off third: Wait. Did she just say g_raphite?_ NO WAY. Is it really...? I can't tell. _Pencil_? How?? :shock:

...Fabulous work! Absolutely marvelous!

~Myst


----------



## Abby (Nov 5, 2014)

Haha ah thanks Myst, glad you liked. I do like drawing cats


----------



## candid petunia (Nov 5, 2014)

That's absolutely amazing,  Abby.


----------



## Abby (Nov 5, 2014)

Thank you!


----------



## Gumby (Nov 5, 2014)

Good grief! I thought I had commented on this one, as I've had a look at it so many times! Just goes to show how good it is, Abby, I look, drool, then forget to comment.  Fabulous!


----------



## Abby (Nov 5, 2014)

Haha...I'm sure you have too, but thank you again!


----------



## Eliza (Nov 19, 2014)

It's amazing! looks so real!


----------



## Gargh (Nov 19, 2014)

It's so alive, and frankly quite haunting for me because he looks just like the cat I lost recently. Beautiful though. I too have been back to this one a few times.

I'm so deeply curious about drawing talent; how much of is learnt technique and how much is your own ability to just see things a certain way? If you don't mind me asking! I mean, if I look at this for a long time I can see the spaces first and then a little of the composite pieces, but it's unnatural for me to do so. Well, it's contrary in general to what our brains are programmed to do, making faces of clouds etc. It's something I think about a lot because, in the same way my voice is not up to singing what's in my soul, I wonder if my hands would ever be capable of drawing what I see. Is there a point past which knowledge hits a ceiling, in your experience?


----------

